# DIMC Guide From Senior



## Iamabcd

Well in less then 6 months you all will be in DIMC! 

Firstly, read the brochure on the DIMC website. It explains everything including the email to ask questions & send documents

dont expect the office to pick up your phone calls...if they did your one lucky person!
Don't expect them to reply to emails ASAP 
There is no ACTUAL deadline (just before December)
Remember to make like at least 5 copies of EVERY document (passport, admission letter, SAT IIs etc.)
You'll need to make a bunch of passport size pics of yourself (15 minimum to be on the safe side...you'll need them in the future as well)
When you visit dr. Tayyaba go after 10am but not later then 2pm
There is a UBL bank branch on campus, so make account there because it's very convenient 
Seniors are very helpful and kind so no worrying about being bullied
if you show up with a "rich" & "stuckup" attitude showing off your "connections" you WILL get beaten up because no one Gives a F***. Please do explain how these connections will help you pass your exams and STEPS?
Best of luck!

buy books from Pakistan, there will be people selling books on orientation day


----------

